# Beware. Another driver scammed!



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

__





DoorDash driver scammed for $1K by sneaky company call pretending to help | abc11.com


Darrel Morris found his DoorDash account drained after he thought he got a call from a representative, but instead it turned out to be a scammer.




abc11.com


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

zero responses to this post is appropriate.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Same old scam that has been going on for years. DD, UE, Lyft …. NONE OF THEM WILL CALL YOU ASKING ACCOUNT INFO


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

A guy called me saying he’s DoorDash security, and tried the scam me, but I got half pay out him 😂


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Same old scam that has been going on for years.


Because it works.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Zzzzz, same old scam, why can’t they put a 72 hour hold on transfers when you change bank information?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Zzzzz, same old scam, why can’t they put a 72 hour hold on transfers when you change bank information?


That idea is too good!


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Had a scammer try that on me. Sent me to a house and called me stating that he's from uber support and the person was handicapped and wanted me to cancel the ride since I couldn't pick them up in my car. I would receive a $200 bonus. So I started the ride and its destination was the same address I picked up at. So I start driving and he's telling me to cancel the ride, I just drive around and the app is giving me directions back to where I started all the while he's screaming cancel the ride, cancel the ride. I stop at the house and say dude why are you getting so upset if you work for uber support why are you worried about the cost of the trip. I end the ride and drop off the phony passenger and got paid $9.80 for driving around the block a couple of times. He had to pay because he scams using a real account like everybody else, paybacks are a *****.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

So you're saying that if a scammer calls me while I'm working one of these apps, I should _not_ give out my phone number, login ID and password to them? Hmmm.... interesting. 🤔


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Why isn't there a 2 factor authorization like a text code required from the phone or your account email to prevent this,


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Why isn't there a 2 factor authorization like a text code required from the phone or your account email to prevent this,


There was, and these numbnuts just hand over the codes to whoever's on the other end of the phone! From the article:

_Morris then got a verification code on his phone.

"I gave (the caller) the verification code and then, you know, after that, you're pretty much, you know wait around to see what's going to happen."_

There is only so much you can do to protect morons from themselves.

"Derrrrrrr..... I gave him all my confidential account details, plus the security code and then pretty much waited around to have my money taken from me"🤦‍♂️ You couldn't make this shit up. How are these people allowed to roam free in public without supervision?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I hate scammers. Every once and a while I get calls from someone with an Indian accent claiming to be from the IRS. They say that I owe a bunch of back taxes and if I don’t pay the police will come and arrest me.
I like to mess with them and act all scared and say oh please don’t take me to jail! I let them think they have a fish on the line and string them along as long as possible. I had one guy on the phone for almost 15 minutes until he finally realized I was just Fing with him. He got really mad and started cussing at me then hung up


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Who even picks up the phone anymore? If I don’t know the number, it goes to VM. 99.999% of the time.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Who even picks up the phone anymore? If I don’t know the number, it goes to VM. 99.999% of the time.


Old boyfriends of yours?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Old boyfriends of yours?


I sent you a PM but I guess you didn't see it.

Enjoy your trip and stay safe!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I sent you a PM but I guess you didn't see it.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and stay safe!


No, I didn't see it. And for some reason, I don't even see an option for it. It used to be top right.
But, moving right along, I appreciate your wishes. You stay safe as well, and everybody else here.

I was just notified by American Airlines that in order to return to the US from Europe, as well as a bunch of other areas,
a new rule has been implemented.
You need to have a negative covid test within the 3 days before returning to the US.
This is regardless of your nationality, and regardless of your vaccination status.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I was just notified by American Airlines that in order to return to the US from Europe, as well as a bunch of other areas,
> a new rule has been implemented.
> You need to have a negative covid test within the 3 days before returning to the US.
> This is regardless of your nationality, and regardless of your vaccination status.


This rule has been in place for at least a year now. Nowadays, even if you are vaccinated you still need that test to come back home as a citizen (and, of course, for non-citizens).


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

crusoeatl said:


> This rule has been in place for at least a year now. Nowadays, even if you are vaccinated you still need that test to come back home as a citizen (and, of course, for non-citizens).


After getting red banners on my screen after attempting to checkin online, I found out that in fact it has been in force since Jan 26 of this year. I was not aware of it.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

THIS has happened to me a few times over the years.

However, I am too smart for them. It was always an American voice and not someone who at the platform apps typically sounds like they are from some far away country. I play dumb and basically say, "Wait, who are you looking for? I am not a driver for DoorDash, GrubHub, or whatever. Are you sure you have the right person? What phone number are you trying to call?"

Our real phone numbers are blocked so that stops them right there and they hang up. I will then go in the app and try and call my customer just to see if the same number pops up. I do not complete the call. I just check it. If it is the same number, I contact support and tell them the customer was asking me for my account information and I do not feel safe completing the delivery. Support will cancel it and I move on.


----------



## koloman22 (Aug 28, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm new from Birmingham and wanna become a Uber Eats food delivery driver. I created the wrong account by mistake for Private Hire Driver. I deleted I think and now wanna create a new account just for Uber Eats food delivery driver. Which app do I have to use - Uber Driver or Uber Eats?? And should I use a different email and phone number when creating the new account?
Please Help!!


----------



## koloman22 (Aug 28, 2021)

crusoeatl said:


> This rule has been in place for at least a year now. Nowadays, even if you are vaccinated you still need that test to come back home as a citizen (and, of course, for non-citizens).


Hi, I'm new from Birmingham and wanna become a Uber Eats food delivery driver. I created the wrong account by mistake for Private Hire Driver. I deleted I think and now wanna create a new account just for Uber Eats food delivery driver. Which app do I have to use - Uber Driver or Uber Eats?? And should I use a different email and phone number when creating the new account?
Please Help!!


----------



## koloman22 (Aug 28, 2021)

crusoeatl said:


> This rule has been in place for at least a year now. Nowadays, even if you are vaccinated you still need that test to come back home as a citizen (and, of course, for non-citizens).


Hi, I'm new from Birmingham and wanna become a Uber Eats food delivery driver. I created the wrong account by mistake for Private Hire Driver. I deleted I think and now wanna create a new account just for Uber Eats food delivery driver. Which app do I have to use - Uber Driver or Uber Eats?? And should I use a different email and phone number when creating the new account?
Please Help!!


----------



## koloman22 (Aug 28, 2021)

Lee239 said:


> Why isn't there a 2 factor authorization like a text code required from the phone or your account email to prevent this,


Hi, I'm new from Birmingham and wanna become a Uber Eats food delivery driver. I created the wrong account by mistake for Private Hire Driver. I deleted I think and now wanna create a new account just for Uber Eats food delivery driver. Which app do I have to use - Uber Driver or Uber Eats?? And should I use a different email and phone number when creating the new account?
Please Help!!


----------



## koloman22 (Aug 28, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I sent you a PM but I guess you didn't see it.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and stay safe!


Hi, I'm new from Birmingham and wanna become a Uber Eats food delivery driver. I created the wrong account by mistake for Private Hire Driver. I deleted I think and now wanna create a new account just for Uber Eats food delivery driver. Which app do I have to use - Uber Driver or Uber Eats?? And should I use a different email and phone number when creating the new account?
Please Help!!


----------



## koloman22 (Aug 28, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> That idea is too good!


Hi, I'm new from Birmingham and wanna become a Uber Eats food delivery driver. I created the wrong account by mistake for Private Hire Driver. I deleted I think and now wanna create a new account just for Uber Eats food delivery driver. Which app do I have to use - Uber Driver or Uber Eats?? And should I use a different email and phone number when creating the new account?
Please Help!!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

koloman22 said:


> Hi, I'm new from Birmingham and wanna become a Uber Eats food delivery driver. I created the wrong account by mistake for Private Hire Driver. I deleted I think and now wanna create a new account just for Uber Eats food delivery driver. Which app do I have to use - Uber Driver or Uber Eats?? And should I use a different email and phone number when creating the new account?
> Please Help!!


You have to use the UberDriver app for both regular Uber and UberEats. You can turn on UE only later to not get pax. 

Try the same number, They will know it's you anyway because you only have one driver's license.


----------



## koloman22 (Aug 28, 2021)

Lee239 said:


> You have to use the UberDriver app for both regular Uber and UberEats. You can turn on UE only later to not get pax.
> 
> Try the same number, They will know it's you anyway because you only have one driver's license.


Thanks buddy


----------



## koloman22 (Aug 28, 2021)

koloman22 said:


> Hi, I'm new from Birmingham and wanna become a Uber Eats food delivery driver. I created the wrong account by mistake for Private Hire Driver. I deleted I think and now wanna create a new account just for Uber Eats food delivery driver. Which app do I have to use - Uber Driver or Uber Eats?? And should I use a different email and phone number when creating the new account?
> Please Help!!


What by the way " PAX" means? May be sound stupid but i don't know this slang, honestly


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

koloman22 said:


> What by the way " PAX" means? May be sound stupid but i don't know this slang, honestly


Short version on saying Passenger since it's posted often in the UberX forum.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

koloman22 said:


> Hi, I'm new from Birmingham and wanna become a Uber Eats food delivery driver. I created the wrong account by mistake for Private Hire Driver. I deleted I think and now wanna create a new account just for Uber Eats food delivery driver. Which app do I have to use - Uber Driver or Uber Eats?? And should I use a different email and phone number when creating the new account?
> Please Help!!


Well the UK might be a bit different than here but in the states if you create an account and then delete it you might not be able to create a new one if any of the information was already given to them. If you have problems go to your original account and if you only want to do eats then go to “preferences” and only enable eats.


----------

